# Good facebook groups?



## James Blaylock (Feb 18, 2016)

Does a yone know of any good active facebook groups for rail kids and dirty kids?


----------



## Tude (Feb 18, 2016)

You've seen the ones I follow and am a member of or admin. But there's been a lot of splinter groups that have popped up now too. Search dirty kids or train hopper, etc on facebook, a bunch will pop up. Also of interest - search for Urban Explore or First Explore or "People Who Explore and Stuff" - lots come up with that too. I just joined a local group that is traveling NYS - heading out in a couple weeks for an abandoned nestles factory.


----------



## James Blaylock (Feb 19, 2016)

Tude said:


> You've seen the ones I follow and am a member of or admin. But there's been a lot of splinter groups that have popped up now too. Search dirty kids or train hopper, etc on facebook, a bunch will pop up. Also of interest - search for Urban Explore or First Explore or "People Who Explore and Stuff" - lots come up with that too. I just joined a local group that is traveling NYS - heading out in a couple weeks for an abandoned nestles factory.


Cool preciate the tip and that sounds cool didnt even think about urban exploration


----------

